# versuchte vs. versuchte es



## ayuda?

Hier ein Auszug aus _Sophias Verlangen: Eine deutsch-deutsche amerikanische Geschichte_ eimem Buch von Angela Thompson:

▶„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, *versuchte es die Mutter zu erklären. *

Meine Frage betrifft sich auf den letzten Satzteil dieses Zitates.
Ich möchte wissen, ob es wirklich eine Notwenigkeit besteht für die Hinfügung des Wortes “*es*” im letzten Satzteil des Zitats, oder braucht man das eigentlich nicht, wie im Englischen?

Ich glaube „ja“, aber es kommt noch nur in eimem ähnlichen Kontext vor, wo das nicht nötig ist, wie bei diesem Satz:_ *Sie versuchte, diesen Abend*_* zu gestalten, aber...*

1.) *...versuchte es die Mutter zu erklären.*
2.)* Sie versuchte, diesen Abend zu gestalten, aber...* [im Gegensatzt zu Nr. 1]

▶ Könnte jemand das mir bitte erklären! [Hoffentlich habe ich das klar gemacht.]


----------



## Frank78

Der Unterschied ist, meiner Meinung nach, minimal.

"Versuchte es" rückt etwas das "es" in den Vordergrund, also die SACHE die versucht wurde, wohingegen das Weglassen des "es" mehr den Fokus auf den fehlgeschlagenen Versuch richtet.


----------



## Hutschi

> „Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, *versuchte es die Mutter zu erklären. *


An dieser Stelle sind "es" und "das" synonym. Sie verweisen auf etwas, das erklärt werden soll und vorher genannt wurde.
„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, *versuchte das die Mutter zu erklären. *

Wenn Du weiter vorn liegende Sätze liest, wirst Du finden, was "es" oder "das" hier bedeutet.
Der Satz verweist auf Aussagen oder Fragen.

Beispiel:
"Was machten Mann und Frau, nachdem sie das Paradies verlassen hatten?"
„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, *versuchte es die Mutter zu erklären.*

Ohne "es" ist der Satz ebenso korrekt. Erklären hat zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Ich erkläre etwas. -> Ich erkläre es.
2. Ich erkläre: "xxx". (Ohne Bezug. Das entspricht: Ich sage: "xxx", oft in belehrendem Ton)





> 2.)* Sie versuchte, diesen Abend zu gestalten, aber...* [im Gegensatz zu Nr. 1]


Hier ist kein Verweis erforderlich. Sie gestaltet den Abend, sie versucht, den Abend zu gestalten.

Der Satz verweist nicht auf andere Aussagen oder Fragen.


----------



## Gernot Back

ayuda? said:


> 1.) *...versuchte es die Mutter zu erklären.*
> 2.)* Sie versuchte es, diesen Abend zu gestalten, aber...*


In 1.) bezieht sich _es_ auf etwas in einem vorausgehenden Satz Genanntes und ist unentbehrlich.
In 2.) würde sich _es_ als Korrelat auf den untergeordneten Infinitivsatz desselben Satzes beziehen und wäre im Falle des Verbs _versuchen _entbehrlich.


----------



## Hutschi

Vorhergehender Satz (Beispiel). "Warum ist das so?"

„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, versuchte es die Mutter zu erklären. 

_Hier bezieht es sich auf etwas in einem vorausgehenden Satz Genanntes und ist unentbehrlich. (Ich stimme Gernot zu.)_


Anderes, selbsterfundenes Beispiel:

„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, versuchte die Mutter zu erklären. 
Sie wurde unterbrochen.

_ Hier bezieht sich "versuchen zu erklären" *nicht *auf etwas in einem vorausgehenden Satz Genanntes und "es" muss entfallen._


----------



## Kajjo

ayuda? said:


> ob es wirklich eine Notwenigkeit besteht für die Hinfügung des Wortes “*es*” im letzten Satzteil des Zitats


_„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, versuchte [es] die Mutter zu erklären. _

Meines Erachtens sind beide Versionen möglich und grammatisch korrekt, mit und ohne "es". "Es" ist an dieser Stelle aber sehr idiomatisch und durchweg üblich.

Ohne "es" fehlt der Verweis darauf, was die Mutter erklären möchte, und die direkte Rede wird zum gefühlten Objekt.

Ich würde eigentlich sogar noch ein Objekt ergänzen:

_...versuchte die Mutter es ihr zu erklären. _

Ich glaube, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit der Muttersprachler "versuchen" überwiegend mit "es" verwendet und das einfach viel idiomatischer klingt.

_Ich versuche es!
Ich versuche, es dir zu erklären.

aber:

Ich versuchte zu erklären, in welchen Fällen man auf "es" verzichten kann._
<Nebensatz ist Objektsatz>



ayuda? said:


> Meine Frage betrifft sich auf den letzten Satzteil dieses Zitates.


_Meine Frage betrifft den letzten Satzteil dieses Zitates.
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den letzten Satzteil dieses Zitates._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ohne "es" fehlt der Verweis darauf, was die Mutter erklären möchte, und die direkte Rede wird zum gefühlten Objekt.


Ich glaube, das musst du nicht so vorsichtig formulieren. Ohne _es_ *ist* die die direkte Rede das direkte Objekt.


----------



## ayuda?

Sehr herzlichen Dank für die ausfürlichen Antworten. Alles klar!
Ganz ehrlich, Ihr seid die Besten.


----------



## elroy

Hier weichen Deutsch und Englisch offensichtlich ganz voneinander ab. Im Englischen wäre der Satz mit "it" falsch und nur ohne "it" korrekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Wie wird der Unterschied in Englisch dann ausgedrückt?

In Deutsch könnte man statt "es" "das" verwenden, geht in Englisch "that"? "The mother tried to explain that." (?)


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Wie wird der Unterschied in Englisch dann ausgedrückt?


 Welcher Unterschied? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die ganze Diskussion zum deutschen Gebrauch nicht so ganz verfolgen können. Wenn mich jemand mit klaren Worten aufklären könnte, welcher Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten im Deutschen besteht, könnte ich vielleicht Deine Frage beantworten.


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Beispiele in Nr. 5 - Ich habe dabei Kontext zugefügt.

Vorhergehender Satz (Beispiel). "Warum ist das so?"

„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, versuchte es/das die Mutter zu erklären. 

_Hier bezieht es sich auf etwas in einem vorausgehenden Satz Genanntes und ist unentbehrlich. _


Anderes, selbsterfundenes Beispiel:

„Hast du denn nicht zugehört, Sophielein? Gott gab beiden ihre Aufgaben. Und so ist es bis heute geblieben“, versuchte die Mutter zu erklären. 
Sie wurde unterbrochen.

_Hier bezieht sich "versuchen zu erklären" *nicht *auf etwas in einem vorausgehenden Satz Genanntes und "es" muss entfallen._
_Kajjo und Bernd in Nr.7: 






			Kajjo: Ohne "es" fehlt der Verweis darauf, was die Mutter erklären möchte, und die direkte Rede wird zum gefühlten Objekt.
Bernd: Ich glaube, das musst du nicht so vorsichtig formulieren. Ohne es *ist* die die direkte Rede das direkte Objekt.
		
Click to expand...


---_
Zusammenfassung:
_Mit "es" oder "das" wird etwas erklärt. _

_A: "Das Klima erwärmt sich."
B: "Warum ist es/das so?"
A erklärt es./A erklärt das.
A explains this/that/it. (?)_
Ohne "es" oder "das" wird erklärt. Keine Referenz zu vorhergehenden Teilen ist nötig. Es ist ein neuer Sachverhalt.

_Sie erklärt: "..."
She explains: "..."_


----------



## elroy

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei 1 und 2 jeweils um eine andere Bedeutung von "erklären":

1. "erklären" = "Gründe geben für" 
2. "erklären" = "erläutern, klarmachen" 

Oder?


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, der Unterschied ist eher grammatisch.

1. "erklären" = "Gründe geben für" = "begründen"
2. "erklären" = "erläutern, klarmachen" 

Mit "begründen" gibt es auch beide Formen.

Ich versuche es mal so:

Es geht darum, was erklärt oder begründet wird.

Mit "es/das"
Es wird etwas erklärt, begründet, auf das "es" bzw. "das" verweist.
Ohne "es/das"
Erklären/begründen entspricht _"sagen"+"Erklärung/Begründung"_, ohne dass auf etwas vorhergehendes verwiesen wird. Wenn nichts Vorhergehendes da ist, funktioniert nur diese Form. Wenn etwas Vorhergehendes da ist, aber "es" bzw. "das" nicht verwendet wird, bezieht sich "erklären" nur auf den aktuellen Satz. Weitergehende Beziehungen können durch den Textzusammenhang entstehen, müssen aber nicht.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich bei 1 und 2 jeweils um eine andere Bedeutung von "erklären":
> 
> 1. "erklären" = "Gründe geben für"
> 2. "erklären" = "erläutern, klarmachen"
> 
> Oder?


Das Verb hat schon dieselbe Bedeutung. Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass mit _es_ ein Verweis auf den Grund der Erklärung eingefügt wird, einen Verweis auf den Sachverhalt, der erklärt werden soll. Bei der Version ohne _es_ fehlt ein solcher Bezug, normalerweise weil der Grund aus der Erklärung selbst evident wird und es auch keinen vorherigen Bezug gibt.

Natürlich gibt es auch die Bedeutung _erklären_ = _declare_ statt _explain_. Vielleicht schwingt diese andere Bedeutung bei der Version ohne _es_ auch mit.


----------



## elroy

Das wird leider immer schwammiger. 

Besteht denn ein semantischer Unterschied zwischen den beiden Sätzen? Hutschi hat ja gefragt, wie man den _Unterschied_ auf Englisch ausdrücken kann, es müsste also demgemäß logischerweise einen Unterschied geben außer dem, ob der zu erklärende Gegenstand bereits explizit erwähnt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Der semantische Unterschied besteht darin, *was *erklärt wird.

Ohne "es" könnte man "erklären" auch durch "sagen" ersetzen. (Mit leichtem Bedeutungsunterschied.)
Mit "es" geht das nicht.


Ich präzisiere meine Frage:

Wie kann ich in Englisch auf einen Sachverhalt verweisen, den ich erklären will?

(Ohne Verweis ist es ja klar.)


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das Verb hat schon dieselbe Bedeutung


 Genau, wir sollten das hier nicht komplizierter machen als nötig.


berndf said:


> Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass mit _es_ ein Verweis auf den Grund der Erklärung eingefügt wird, einen Verweis auf den Sachverhalt, der erklärt werden soll. Bei der Version ohne _es_ fehlt ein solcher Bezug, normalerweise weil der Grund aus der Erklärung selbst evident wird und es auch keinen vorherigen Bezug gibt.


 Genau das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Es geht um Grammatik!

_Sie versucht zu erklären, dass....  <dass-Nebensatz als der Inhalt der Erklärung; kein "es" möglich!>

"...", versuchte sie es zu erklären. <"es" ist Objekt und verweist auf früher Gesagtes; die direkte Rede ist nur inhaltlich verknüpft>

"...", versuchte sie zu erklären. <direkte Rede ist Objekt von "versuchen">
_
Noch ein Beispiel:

_ Ich versuche, die Zusammenhänge gut zu erklären. <Nebensatz ist Objekt>
 Ich versuche es, die Zusammenhänge gut zu erklären. <FALSCH: keine zwei gleichwertigen Objekte möglich>_


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Welcher Unterschied?


Hutschi meinte den Unterschied des Bezugs: Mit "es" auf irgendwas weiter oben Ausgeführtes, ohne "es" die unmittelbar vorausgehende direkte Rede. In der Praxis sehe ich da aber vor allem ein Problem der deutschen Grammatik und nicht der Semantik, weil der Leser sich das Objekt immer passend denkt.

_"...", versuchte sie es (das bekannte Problem) zu erklären. <"es" ist Objekt und verweist auf früher Gesagtes; die direkte Rede ist nur inhaltlich verknüpft>
"...", versuchte sie zu erklären. <die direkte Rede ist Objekt von "versuchen">
_
Is the following correct in English?
_
Her daughter had asked how X works. Her mother tried to explain it.

"This ... and that", explained the mother. <no "it" possible in English, right?>_


----------



## elroy

_Her daughter had asked how X works. Her mother tried to explain it. 

"This ... and that", explained the mother. <no "it" possible in English, right?> _

As I said, 


elroy said:


> Hier weichen Deutsch und Englisch offensichtlich ganz voneinander ab. Im Englischen wäre der Satz mit "it" falsch und nur ohne "it" korrekt.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "This ... and that", explained the mother.


So the English equivalent to the German "es" version together with direct speeach might be the following?

_Her daughter had asked how X works. The mother explained it: ""This ... and that"
_


----------



## elroy

That doesn't flow very well.  Here are some options.

_Here's how the mother explained it: "XXX."
To explain it, the mother said: "XXX."
"XXX" was how the mother explained it.
The mother explained it, saying "XXX."_

Honestly, though, the most common way to word this would just be _"XXX," the mother explained_.  "It" is unnecessary because it's obvious what the mother explained.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> The mother explained it, saying "XXX."


This is probably as close to the German meaning as possible. I see your point that "it" is not necessary in English.


----------

